# 4wheeler ride and funtime



## 5pointpaul (Sep 13, 2008)

*W**O**L**V**E**R**I**N**E* *D**I**S**A**B**L**E**D* *S**P**O**R**T**S**M**E**N**S **H**U**N**T* *4**W**H**E**E**L**E**R **R**I**D**E **AND* *P**L**A**Y **T**I**M**E*
*SPONSORED BY*
* MICHIGANS HOOKS AND BULLETS MAGAZINE*
* WOLVERINE LIONS CLUB*
* DATE: SEPT. 8TH 2012*
*$20 donation per machine to benefit the Wolverine Disabled Sportsmen Hunt*
*PLACE: RIDES START AND END AT THE WOLVERINE LIONS CLUB PROPERTY LOCATED AT NORTH SHIRE RD. IN WOLVERINE MI. *​*ACTIVITIES: 2HOUR RIDE. 2HOUR LUNCH AND PLAY TIME. 2HOUR FINAL RIDE[/COLOR]*​*EACH DRIVER MUST SIGN REGISTRATION AND WAIVER FORM TO PARTICIPATE ON RIDES AND FUN TIME*​*PLAY TIME; TIMED OBSTACLE AND HILL RACE (TIMING LIGHTS USED FOR ACCURACY). COST IS $5.00 DONATION PER RUN, MAX 3 RUNS PER MACHINE.*​*SORRY ONLY 2 CLASSES, 2WHEEL DRIVE AND 4WHEEL DRIVE QUADS.*​*TROPHY'S WILL BE AWARDED AT THE END.*​*​**LUNCH WILL BE SOLD AT LIONS CHUCKWAGON ON PROPERTY.*​*
**PLEASE COME AND JOIN US FOR A GREAT RIDE. HELP THE WOLVERINE DISABLED SPORTSMENS HUNT BE ABLE TO GET OUR NATIONS DISABLED PEOPLE BACK UP AND AT IT AFTER AN ACCIDENT OR INJURY. THANK YOU!!*​*Paul Bunker 231-833-0019 **www.wolverinelionsclub.org*​​


----------

